# Crate training?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

In preparation of becoming a Maltese momma, I'm refreshing my memory on potty training. 

Just wondering how many did crate training with their dogs? Would people recommend this or not? I'm interested in hearing everyone's advice. 

I never did this in the past with my dogs, but in hindsight maybe I should have. So I'd like to learn from my past housebreaking mistakes this time around.

thank you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, definitely highly recommend! Casanova was potty trained within a couple weeks. I have some friends who didn't do crate training and still dealing with it at 1.5-2 YO.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

By the way, your little Casanova is PERFECT!! My goodness! He is my ideal baby!

I have the time to invest in the crate training so it seems that this is the way to go...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- with Casanova, is he still trained to puppy pads or does he only go outside? I see you in NYC, so that is why I'm asking as you're in NYC- I'm in a big city too..and although I have a balcony, we do live in an apartment. 

I'm planning on putting a puppy pad on the balcony and then when I'm not home, using the kitchen with a baby gate and a puppy pad in there. And the crate training with going outside on the balcony on a pad when I'm home (or going all the way downstairs..but that is a long way sometimes).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliment! Casanova gives you lots of nose licks!

Your plan sounds great! Our puppy's trained to go on pads, but naturally knows to go outside for some reason if we take him out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Crate training is a very good way to go. My Nikki was crate trained. To this day, she still loves to go in her crate when we go out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Crate training is hands down the best method! There are many reasons why crate training is so wonderful -- It aids in potty training, it teaches them that they have a safe place to go to nap if they wish, if they ever must be boarded in a kennel or at a grooming salon they will already know what a crate is, if you do any traveling it's great being able to bring a crate with you and have them familiar with it, and you can confine them when you're out of the house or cannot supervise them.

In fact, I can't think of a single drawback to crate training.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807665


> Crate training is hands down the best method! There are many reasons why crate training is so wonderful -- It aids in potty training, it teaches them that they have a safe place to go to nap if they wish, if they ever must be boarded in a kennel or at a grooming salon they will already know what a crate is, if you do any traveling it's great being able to bring a crate with you and have them familiar with it, and you can confine them when you're out of the house or cannot supervise them.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a single drawback to crate training. [/B]


Ditto on everything said above. I absolutely think they know its a safe haven for them and they like to go in on their own and sometimes just plain handy for you to go that way.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 20 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807673


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807665





> Crate training is hands down the best method! There are many reasons why crate training is so wonderful -- It aids in potty training, it teaches them that they have a safe place to go to nap if they wish, if they ever must be boarded in a kennel or at a grooming salon they will already know what a crate is, if you do any traveling it's great being able to bring a crate with you and have them familiar with it, and you can confine them when you're out of the house or cannot supervise them.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a single drawback to crate training. [/B]


Ditto on everything said above. I absolutely think they know its a safe haven for them and they like to go in on their own and sometimes just plain handy for you to go that way.[/B][/QUOTE]
:goodpost: add my agreement to these posts.
also, be sure that all visitors to your place know that they are NEVER to stick their hands, fingers, etc into the crate. 
it's the DOG's place. it's not a place for punishment and it's not for any human body parts... EVER.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jul 20 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807693


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 20 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807673





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807665





> Crate training is hands down the best method! There are many reasons why crate training is so wonderful -- It aids in potty training, it teaches them that they have a safe place to go to nap if they wish, if they ever must be boarded in a kennel or at a grooming salon they will already know what a crate is, if you do any traveling it's great being able to bring a crate with you and have them familiar with it, and you can confine them when you're out of the house or cannot supervise them.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a single drawback to crate training. [/B]


Ditto on everything said above. I absolutely think they know its a safe haven for them and they like to go in on their own and sometimes just plain handy for you to go that way.[/B][/QUOTE]
:goodpost: add my agreement to these posts.
also, be sure that all visitors to your place know that they are NEVER to stick their hands, fingers, etc into the crate. 
it's the DOG's place. it's not a place for punishment and it's not for any human body parts... EVER.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, can I stick my hands in the crate? Or not even me? Sometimes I rub Casanova's belly when he first wakes up in the crate


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Wow, can I stick my hands in the crate? Or not even me? Sometimes I rub Casanova's belly when he first wakes up in the crate[/B]


lol, you can stick your hand in his crate, but the idea is that he feels like his crate is a place to get away from everything else and be alone. Obviously, if Casanova enjoys his morning belly rubs in his crate then I wouldn't stop, as long as you know when to leave him alone. lol I try not to pet London whenever she naps in her crate because I know she goes in there when she needs her alone time (she doesn't nap in it every day, only sometimes). When she's ready to come out, she will. Especially now that we have Preston, I find London in her crate more often trying to take a break. lol


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807726


> QUOTE





> Wow, can I stick my hands in the crate? Or not even me? Sometimes I rub Casanova's belly when he first wakes up in the crate[/B]


lol, you can stick your hand in his crate, but the idea is that he feels like his crate is a place to get away from everything else and be alone. Obviously, if Casanova enjoys his morning belly rubs in his crate then I wouldn't stop, as long as you know when to leave him alone. lol I try not to pet London whenever she naps in her crate because I know she goes in there when she needs her alone time (she doesn't nap in it every day, only sometimes). When she's ready to come out, she will. Especially now that we have Preston, I find London in her crate more often trying to take a break. lol[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry... my bad.
I didn't mean to sound so militant. :brownbag: 
I HATE it when that happens!
:embarrassed:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807726


> QUOTE





> Wow, can I stick my hands in the crate? Or not even me? Sometimes I rub Casanova's belly when he first wakes up in the crate[/B]


lol, you can stick your hand in his crate, but the idea is that he feels like his crate is a place to get away from everything else and be alone. Obviously, if Casanova enjoys his morning belly rubs in his crate then I wouldn't stop, as long as you know when to leave him alone. lol I try not to pet London whenever she naps in her crate because I know she goes in there when she needs her alone time (she doesn't nap in it every day, only sometimes). When she's ready to come out, she will. Especially now that we have Preston, I find London in her crate more often trying to take a break. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh good! I don't want to invade his space. Thanks for the explanation. 

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jul 20 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807817


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807726





> QUOTE





> Wow, can I stick my hands in the crate? Or not even me? Sometimes I rub Casanova's belly when he first wakes up in the crate[/B]


lol, you can stick your hand in his crate, but the idea is that he feels like his crate is a place to get away from everything else and be alone. Obviously, if Casanova enjoys his morning belly rubs in his crate then I wouldn't stop, as long as you know when to leave him alone. lol I try not to pet London whenever she naps in her crate because I know she goes in there when she needs her alone time (she doesn't nap in it every day, only sometimes). When she's ready to come out, she will. Especially now that we have Preston, I find London in her crate more often trying to take a break. lol[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry... my bad.
I didn't mean to sound so militant. :brownbag: 
I HATE it when that happens!
:embarrassed:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh no, not at all! I just was confused and wanted to be safe. My bad!! Thanks for mentioning, though. I never thought about visitors and the crate before.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the crate to train for pee pads or outdoors. Works great for both! I also like it for traveling and I know my dogs are not stressed if left at the vet. They're use to being confined.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox was also crate trained. He goes on pads inside, on command and was trained very quickly as well, (but will also go outside when he needs to). Best thing i ever did because when we leave him he will stay quiet in his crate as well. My beloved Mo was not crate trained, when he had surgery I had wished I did because I had to keep him quiet. As a result of NOT being crate trained it make things very difficult, had he been use to a crate it would have made his life and ours less stressful. 

get a crate, get a good schedule and be consistent. Also don't forget to cover it, it makes it den like so they're more comfortable.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't help you on potty training my baby was already trained when I got her at 5 months. But if you can, I recommend you to potty train him both outdoors and potty pads. When you're on the road with him, it's easier for him to potty outside on the grass, and you won't have to carrier potty pads in you purse! LOL And when you're inside on a rainy, cold day, he can just potty on the pads. :thumbsup: 

Good luck with training though!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Crate training will always get my vote. Simple, clean, fast, and easy. Also, easy for the whole family to be consistent in training.


----------

